# What story tells it best



## Shogun (Jan 18, 2008)

hey everyone,
I have a question, see I want to explain feederism moreso to some people and what wg fiction do you think is the best one to explain that feederism without making it look exploitive or insane like so many articles, documentaries etc. have done. One that shows the mutual pleasure that comes of it.

-B


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 18, 2008)

Shogun said:


> hey everyone,
> I have a question, see I want to explain feederism moreso to some people and what wg fiction do you think is the best one to explain that feederism without making it look exploitive or insane like so many articles, documentaries etc. have done. One that shows the mutual pleasure that comes of it.
> 
> -B


You have to make a thread about this in "Erotic Weight Gain". Subject cannot be talked about anywhere but in there.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 18, 2008)

You're not a mod. Don't dictate his actions.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm moving this to the story readers forum - I think that's the best place to get a response.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 18, 2008)

franchescassbbw said:


> You have to make a thread about this in "Erotic Weight Gain". Subject cannot be talked about anywhere but in there.



That's not true. 

The issue can be discussed on the Weight board, in either place, but not in Fat Sexuality. 

As Randi said, the post is best served in the story reader's forum. 

The Erotic Weight Gain is a forum for people who want to use it and it's separate so they can discuss topics without so much negativity directed back, it is not a place where topics are sent or segregated "to" - hopefully that makes sense. It's not a "you must stay here!" area, it's a "please use this with comfort if you'd like" area.

And as Dubh said, we will correct posters if/when they require it. Thank you. 

/moderator


----------



## Observer (Jan 19, 2008)

Actually the Library has a Special Interest archive forum with numerous stories involving feederism. 

An additional well written story explaining it would be most welcome. Simply post it initially to the Recent Additions forum; just recognize that it will eventually be transferred to the special interests archive. 

If you are not familiar with our editorial guidelines I would suggest reviewing them They they can be found via the sticky at the top of the Recent Additions Forum.

* --- Observer, Dimensions Library Curator and Moderator *


----------



## Risible (Jan 20, 2008)

Shogun said:


> hey everyone,
> I have a question, see I want to explain feederism moreso to some people and* what wg fiction do you think is the best one to explain *that feederism without making it look exploitive or insane like so many articles, documentaries etc. have done. One that shows the mutual pleasure that comes of it.
> 
> -B



Bolded for emphasis.

Shogun is asking for examples of WG fiction to perhaps supplement and illustrate his own explanation of feederism. His post is appropriate here in the Library; thanks, Randi, for moving it.

Shogun, may I direct you to this story. Short, sweet, and suitable for all but tender, underage ears. :bow:

Risible
Library Moderator


----------



## Rebel (Jan 21, 2008)

Man, I am glad that somebody finally set about answering Shogun's question. For a minute I thought this was going to a replay of submitting the required forms to rescue a Vogon's grandmother from Ravenous Bug Bladdered Beast of Traal!

And I'm sorry Shogun, but I can't remember any stories that really do what you're asking about. Even the best of the ones I can bring to mind require that the audience already understand the beauty of feeding. I'll look again, though.


----------



## WildFox500 (Feb 3, 2008)

(sentance deleted due to reference to deleted post)

As far as the topic at hand, I'd search Wilson Barber's section for something that might fit your needs. He's one of the best writers I've seen, in the FA community and otherwise.


----------

